# New Stationary Aps



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Was looking for Italian table aps to flesh out menus....
Bruschetta came to mind......toasted crostini with options for guests....
white beans, gussied up
pesto
sun dried tomatoes
caponata


Anyone else have new shtuff on their menus?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Grilled diced veges in artichoke bottoms

Nova scotia salmon boxes tied with chive ribbon(perfect small rectangles of chive cream cheese in a box shape with salmon around them)

Mini Filet Mignon topped with maytag bleu cheese(bite size)

Spaghetti squash mini pancakes topped with piped sour cream and caviar.

deviled egg quarters filled with pate foi gras paste...:chef:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Ed, I wouldn't think of those as holding up for 2 hours out.

Some of the things I've started working on are self serve aps....top your own bruschetta where the ingredients are room temp veg/herbs.

Much like a Cheese table.......


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

The filet and squash pancakes are kept hot, be honest with you when you put them out they dont stay 2 hours, they are constantly replaced except maybe for last 1/2 hour
I like your make your own bruchetta its like a taco bar setup.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

not really, this is crostinis that have been baked.....white beans with rosemary, zest, garlic, evo; caponata; pesto;roasted tomatoes......each component is viable and actually better at room temp. 

Most taco bars would need a heat source and would not work at room temp for any length of time.

Stationary aps: Roasted Veg Platter, or Marinated Vegetables
Cheese Table with dried fruits, nuts etc


----------



## treehugger057 (Mar 6, 2009)

I do a pickled veg tray w/ an assortment chesse and homemade crackers and chips.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Goat cheese and olive tapanade crostini
Marinated olive tray - we used to marinate brined olives in lemon and orange rind and juice
Onion and mushroom confit
Roasted sweet potato and goat cheese dip


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

nice additions Marm


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

savory cheesecake station
inexpensive to produce showy to display

eg
Savory World Flavored Cheesecakes of the 
World 

….Barcelona Gaudi Cheese Mound 
Spanish goat cheese cream cheese 
orange zest, green pimento stuffed olives, scallions, 
….Sundried Tomato Tapenade & Portebello Cheesecake 
….Smoked Salmon & Dill Cheesecake 
….Mexicali Black Bean Salsa & Cheddar Cheesecake 
with Tortilla Chip Crust 
….Greek Three Cheese Feta Cheesecake 
garnished with Cucumber Tzatiski Frosting 
Savory World Flavored Cheesecakes of the 
World 
….Goats Cheese and Cream Cheese with Pistachio Crust and Port Poached Pear Topping

served with a variety of crackers, breads, crostinis and breadsticks...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

tig, are these baked or just moulded?
Good suggestions, thanks for posting.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

both baked and molded 
but really let your imagination run wild


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

love the idea, cream cheese the queen of cheap eats.


----------



## workaholic (Dec 17, 2013)

I've been going the skewer route lately. They're quick to put together, easily transported, and make nice full display for very little product. You can be creative with ingredients, marinated mozzarella and tomatoes, falafel balls with grilled onions and eggplant, basic fruit, cold cocktail shrimp with different marinades, etc. I like the look of a couple of skewered apps propped up in bowls along with other app trays on the table. It makes for great height and interest.

I love the savory cheesecake idea. Everybody loves cream cheese, and it would be so time effective. Much less expensive than a typical cheese tray. The Bruchetta bar is awesome too. That would make a great dinner party app.


----------



## skillet (Oct 6, 2010)

Any chance in H.E. double hockey sticks in getting the goat cheese roasted sweet potato dip? It sounds wonderful, thanks


----------

